# Mk4/Mk5 steering wheel in Corrado



## VWMBG2 (Mar 29, 2010)

Is there any information on putting a mk4/mk5 steering wheel with an airbag in a 1990-1994 corrado? cant find anything on it, thanks


----------



## csrgti (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Mk4/Mk5 steering wheel in Corrado (VWMBG2)*

The splines are a diferent size, but you could use a wheel out of a 
3.5 Cabrio . Looks like a MK 4 wheel, but has same spline size as 
a Raddo. Check out MK 3 classifieds


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Mk4/Mk5 steering wheel in Corrado (csrgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csrgti* »_ *The splines are a diferent size,* but you could use a wheel out of a 
3.5 Cabrio . Looks like a MK 4 wheel, but has same spline size as 
a Raddo. Check out MK 3 classifieds 

That is not true, I have proof that the splines are exactly the same in here.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4598855
Yes a Mk3.5 Cabrio wheel is ideal, I even mention it in my post.
If you look at the pictures I posted of the Mk3.5 wheel, you can clearly see the 3 screws that are used to secure the spiral cassette (aka airbag wiring/horn ring/cancel tab) to the wheel. This is the same mod required for a Mk4 or Mk5 wheel onto any earlier model.
Use the large spline adapter on small spline vehicles to fit any large spline steering wheel (Air cooled VWs and early water cooled VWs). Plenty of modern wheels sold globally for different markets to choose from. 
In the link above I test fit a MkV steering wheel onto my Mk2 Jetta. 
If the Corrado is 92 and earlier it would be wise to use the 93+ Mk3 style steering column switches to clear the steering wheel as the issues are the same as my Mk2.
With the spiral cassette mounted to your new wheel, it will have working horns and will cancel the turn signals.
If you have an airbag vehicle, you'll have to work out the electrical connectors for the airbag your using, not difficult, requires matching electrical plugs and splicing or source an international spiral cassette with the proper electrical plugs. All North American Mk3 spiral cassettes are the same, the late model international versions have the yellow airbag connector, and others with multiple wires in addition to the airbag and horn wires.
Shouldn't my info be a sticky in this forum yet?


----------

